# Acer Aspire WILL NOT BOOT



## blamb (Sep 14, 2006)

My brother and i each have Acer Aspire 5520 G Laptops. A couple months ago mine wouldnt boot up. I kept trying to turn off and start back up with no luck . Finally i took the battery out , unplugged it and waited about a hour and it finally booted and started up normally. i left room and when i came back the computer was shut down all by itself ( i didnt have the automatic shut down feature enabled). NOw i cant get it to boot at all. I Hear the hdd make a noise and it keeps repeating that noise over and over. I took out the HDD and put it in my brothers computer and his computer booted up fine with all my info? The more research i do the more i think its the MB. any ideas out there?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

What happens if you power it ON with the HDD out of the laptop?


----------



## blamb (Sep 14, 2006)

Have not tried that. I will and get back to you. Thanks


----------



## blamb (Sep 14, 2006)

I tried taking the HDD out and starting it up and the same result, will not boot also if i put my ear close to the unit i can hear a faint double beep. What do you think?? Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try a good/working/new RAM stick. If you can get hold of at least one just for testing purposes so no need to buy (at least not yet).

Still with HDD removed, put in the new RAM, remove the battery and plug in AC. Now power ON the laptop. Anything on the LCD after you power ON?


----------



## blamb (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok got the RAM sticks out of brothers computer which is exactly the same computer. took out HDD and put in new RAM sticks and still exactly the same response. no change what so ever...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Do LEDs light up when you power ON? Try swapping batteries and ac adapter (your brother has an exactly the same model, right?). Post back what happens.


----------



## blamb (Sep 14, 2006)

I have swapped my battery the power cord HDD and RAM the only led light that comes on is the power light power indicator light the charging light and the loading green light the wireless light dose not come on.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try these :


Power OFF the computer
Remove the battery
Unplug AC
Press and hold Power ON button for 30 secs. at least
Put back the battery
Plug back AC
Power ON as normal


----------



## blamb (Sep 14, 2006)

Same result didn't help...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

How are you with taking the laptop apart? If you know how, take it apart leaving only the motherboard (with heatsink/fan and CPU and GPU installed), power ON button, LCD and RAM. Take all the others out. Plug in the ac adapter and try to power ON. If same problem exists, remove LCD connection to the motherboard and use an external monitor instead. If you have a good/working/new RAM stick, use it now for testing purposes (replacing all the old RAM). At this point if it still displays the same problem then it could be a motherboard going bad... bring to a repair shop for an in depth diagnosis.


----------

